# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  ماذا تعرفون عن (المفخرة) -(القلعة الحمراء)- (الرد كاستل) - أستاد المريخ

## مرهف

*في العام 1958 تم منح الاندية الكبيرة الثلاثة المريخ والموردة والهلال
أراضى إضافية لاقامة صروحها عليها تحصل المريخ على 50 الف متر تقريبا
واردفت الدولة هذه الخطوة بقروض لهذه الاندية الثلاثة وكانت قيمة القرض 15000 جنيه
تم منح المريخ دارا 
في منطقة المسجد الحالى وقام عبد الرحمن شاخور بدفع الرسوم كاملة
 وتم تسجيلها باسم المريخ علما بان النادى انتقل من المسالمة إلى دار مستأجرة جوار
 السوق وبعد أن منحت الأرض للمريخ في منطقة المسجد الحالى استقر فيها الجميع كدار دائمة.

وما كان من المريخ إلا أن شرع مباشرة في بناء الاستاد ففى فترة المجلس الذي ترأسه فهمي سليمان
الذي تكونت في عهده اللجان فقام أحد المهندسين الاغاريق بتصميم خرطة لم تجاز وكلفوا أحد الشباب
وهو المهندس عبد المنعم مصطفى الذي قام بعمل خرطة ممتازة راعت طبيعة الأرض التي تتحرك كثيرا
مما ادت لتشقق جدران النادي كما راعت مواكبة هذه الخرطة للمواصفات العالمية فقام بتصميمها على نموذج
استاد موسكو العالمي، وتم تشييد الاستاد حسب الخرطة تحت الأرض لتكون هناك اعمدة في المستقبل وقام
المهندس عبد المنعم مصطفى المريخي الاصيل بكل هذا العمل مجانا وخدمة لعشقه فقط.

*

----------


## مرهف

*تم افتتاح الاستاد على مرحلتين المرحلة الأولى في عام 1962م حيث افتتح رغم من عدم
 اكتمال العمل فيه وذلك ليواكب الاحتفال باعياد حكومة نوفمبر 1962م واقيمت فيه مباراة 
بين الموردة والهلال فازت فيها الموردة باهداف نجمها الكبير عمر التوم.
القائمين على الامر اصروا على اكتمال العمل حتى مراحله النهائية وايقاف النشاط فيه 
وفعلا استمر العمل الذي اكتمل بعد عامين ليتم افتتاح الاستاد رسميا في 30 - نوفمبر- 1964م 
على يد رئيس مجلس الوزراء سر الختم الخليفة ورؤساء كل الاحزاب السياسية وكانت هناك مباراة 
على شرف الافتتاح بين المريخ ودينمو كييف الروسى, وكان مجلس الإدارة في ذلك الوقت برئاسة بشير حسن بشير
 ونائبيه حسن محمد عبد الله ومحمد على أبو رأس 
وسكرتارية حسن أبو العائلة وكان امين المال مهدي الفكى.

*

----------


## yassirali66

*واااااااااصل ياقلب
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*في عام 2003 قرر مجلس إدارة المريخ برئاسة جمال الوالي تجديد الاستاد
وبالفعل بقيمة فاقت ملايين الدولارات تم تجديد الاستاد بأسلوب حديث
 حيث تم بناء مقصورة جديدة وتم تركيب كراسي جديدة ,فخمة وإصلاح المدرجات, 
وعمل مضمار جديد حول الملعب وتركيب نجيل جديد على مستوى عالي وأصبحت ارضيته جيدة جدا
 وأصبح استاد المريخ أفضل استاد في السودان ومن أجمل الاستادات في أفريقيا بشهادة كل الزوار 
ودائما مايلقى الاستاد الاشادة من الجميع، والتجديد في استاد المريخ يجري باستمرار باشراف خاص
من السيد جمال الوالي واخر المراحل كانت الانتهاء من الطابق الثاني في الاستاد الذي سُمي بطابق شاخور
ولم تنتهي مرحلة التجديد في الاستاد بعد
...


*

----------


## بندرالعريني

*مشكور أخي مرهف علي الاخبار الجميلة عن الزعيم الوطن الحبيب
                        	*

----------

